# rod turning speed



## jrw366 (Dec 8, 2006)

Can any tell me how many rpms you turn your rod while flex coat is drying? I'am
using & old variable drill to turn the rod and it is hard to speed consistant with
duck tape on the trigger 
Thanks for Your help!!!!!


----------



## chuck(skidmark) (Jul 11, 2004)

I think the motors I have are 12 and 18 RPM.


Maybe try some zip ties instead of duct tape....no stretch.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Yep What Chuck said, Rodmaker magazine did a test a while back and decided that 18rpm was the optimal speed, not sure how they came to that conclusion, but really anywhere from 6-24 works fine that I have seen/tried


----------



## skunk king (Mar 25, 2008)

you can get a motor pretty cheap so you don't have to use the drill method.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

the american drying motor that mudhole has is rated at 9 rpm,decent motor tho i do have to use a rubber band to keep the chuck closed tight. it's relativly cheap for around 60.00 with a stand


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

pick up a motor from a rotisserie grill... perfect speed


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

You have Email info


----------



## Dwight9797 (Aug 5, 2009)

*Motor*

Used a disco ball motor. did a 10ft surf once


----------

